# Lexie 7 weeks pregnant



## jalene1985

She is so small still but there is 2 in there. forgot to add she has gained about 2 lbs.


----------



## guccigrande

Awww Bless her!
Her little belly is all big now


----------



## sammyp

ahhh bless her. has she been acting diffrent since she has been pregnent.
Cant wait to see the puppys :hello1::hello1::hello1::hello1::hello1::hello1:


----------



## jalene1985

sammyp said:


> ahhh bless her. has she been acting diffrent since she has been pregnent.
> Cant wait to see the puppys :hello1::hello1::hello1::hello1::hello1::hello1:


She is very lazy and lovey now but the main change is in my male he is being very protective of her and if anyone but myself goes near her he will growl and even nip at them.


----------



## CHITheresa

AWE so nice, i cant wait to see the puppies, and I pray momma has easy time and healthy puppies.


----------



## jalene1985

Thank you


----------



## michele

Lets hope she has an easy time


----------



## mooberry

michele said:


> Lets hope she has an easy time


Agreed...


----------



## quinnandleah

Awww. Hoping that she has an easy pregnancy and labor.


----------



## flippedstars

After she has the puppies you should have her spayed. Based off of your photos of her in your album there is exactly ZERO reasons to breed her. There are enough over sized, undershot, long muzzled, un-typey, unstandard chihuahuas out there. And MANY end up in shelters.

Sorry, as I know here we only bow to people that breed their pets and ooh and ahh, but I just do not agree with it.


----------



## flippedstars

Jeeze...I just read your first thread on this forum...*shakes head*. SPAY YOUR BITCH. She is not even CUTE. She has NOTHING to offer the breed. ZERO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She doesn't even really look like a chi! YOU WILL NOT NOT NOT improve the breed with her. Honestly, its pretty obvious you don't care. So I don't know why I bother to say anything. Have you ever even LOOKED at a chihuahua standard? I have a really, REALLY hard time believing your bitch is AKC registered. AKC doesn't guarantee quality but I've never seen an AKC chihuahua look anywhere near as far from the standard as 'Lexi'.


----------



## 20887

flippedstars said:


> Jeeze...I just read your first thread on this forum...*shakes head*. SPAY YOUR BITCH. She is not even CUTE. She has NOTHING to offer the breed. ZERO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She doesn't even really look like a chi! YOU WILL NOT NOT NOT improve the breed with her. Honestly, its pretty obvious you don't care. So I don't know why I bother to say anything. Have you ever even LOOKED at a chihuahua standard? I have a really, REALLY hard time believing your bitch is AKC registered. AKC doesn't guarantee quality but I've never seen an AKC chihuahua look anywhere near as far from the standard as 'Lexi'.


I agree...


----------



## 20887

Also, just going back and re-reading your old thread.. You said you didn't want to breed your male because he had an underbite, but you plan on breeding this girl again? 

"I do have homes so for at least 2 and trust me where I'm from everyone is looking for a small dog. I should have stated that I got them at the same time and was going to have my male done but didnt get a chance yet. *My female however I do plan to breed her more. The male just isnt really breeding quality because of his underbite. But he is still cute as heck.* Thank you though for your opinion."

WHY are you planning on breeding her more? In your other thread, and here, a lot of people said she isn't to standard. Even I don't know a lot about the chi standard, but by looking at her photos, I can tell that she doesn't fit it. Please have her spayed after this litter!


----------



## Tanna

I agree, based on what you have said and how your chi became pregant you should not be breeding period. It's very sad that you let them tie over and over again with no concern for Lexie wether she meets standard or not you did not protect her.


----------



## flippedstars

Lexie has an underbite too!! why's it OK for a girl to have an underbite but not a boy? Undershot bites should not be bred from, period.


----------



## wild.irish.rose

:hello1:i understand y every1 was so upset-every1 has their own opinion.mine mite not b 2 popular:not all byb's r the same(the bad,greedy ones give every1 a bad name) n i dont believe we should just b breeding champs.do u kno how much a chi would cost if we just bred champs-90% of the people on this forum wouldnt b able to afford one.also,some dogs end up w/ribbons cuz of who the judge is or the dogs competition wasnt very good.im just begining to breed chis(used to breed poms)n my babies arent champs.but,i kno what im doing-im a retired vet tech,i have a mentor,females btween 5 n 6lbs,males smaller,took a course on the genetics of chi breeding,my dog has been xrayed to make sure the pups heads will pass thru,have a fund for an emergency c-section,have everything ready 4 the big day(heating pad,playpen w/carrier inside,towels,scales,bottles n pmr in case of emergency,etc),have started taking dogs temp in the am n pm to look 4 a temp drop.im sure theres more lol.im not perfect n theres so much more to learn-NO ONE ever learns it all.everyones different-although i have had rescues(i even ran one in ny n i volounteer w/my son at the spca)i wanted a pure chi n 4 it to b a pup-im sure there r others out there who think the same. [email protected] ur second post u stated that lexi wasnt even cute.although,every1 has a rite to their own opinion that statement wasnt necessary-it was designed to b hurtful.u could have said it in a different way.jmho


----------



## 20887

wild.irish.rose said:


> :hello1:i understand y every1 was so upset-every1 has their own opinion.mine mite not b 2 popular:not all byb's r the same(the bad,greedy ones give every1 a bad name) n i dont believe we should just b breeding champs.do u kno how much a chi would cost if we just bred champs-90% of the people on this forum wouldnt b able to afford one.also,some dogs end up w/ribbons cuz of who the judge is or the dogs competition wasnt very good.im just begining to breed chis(used to breed poms)n my babies arent champs.but,i kno what im doing-im a retired vet tech,i have a mentor,females btween 5 n 6lbs,males smaller,took a course on the genetics of chi breeding,my dog has been xrayed to make sure the pups heads will pass thru,have a fund for an emergency c-section,have everything ready 4 the big day(heating pad,playpen w/carrier inside,towels,scales,bottles n pmr in case of emergency,etc),have started taking dogs temp in the am n pm to look 4 a temp drop.im sure theres more lol.im not perfect n theres so much more to learn-NO ONE ever learns it all.everyones different-although i have had rescues(i even ran one in ny n i volounteer w/my son at the spca)i wanted a pure chi n 4 it to b a pup-im sure there r others out there who think the same. [email protected] ur second post u stated that lexi wasnt even cute.although,every1 has a rite to their own opinion that statement wasnt necessary-it was designed to b hurtful.u could have said it in a different way.jmho


 Actually, a pet quality chihuahua would cost less from a responsible breeder than a BYB. BYB are out to make $. The OP said in her other thread she wants to "better the breed". Well, the dog she is breeding is NOT bettering the breed. The reason people take their dogs in the show ring is to prove they are to standard and are breeding quality.


----------



## flippedstars

wild.irish.rose said:


> :hello1:i understand y every1 was so upset-every1 has their own opinion.mine mite not b 2 popular:not all byb's r the same(the bad,greedy ones give every1 a bad name) n i dont believe we should just b breeding champs.do u kno how much a chi would cost if we just bred champs-90% of the people on this forum wouldnt b able to afford one.also,some dogs end up w/ribbons cuz of who the judge is or the dogs competition wasnt very good.im just begining to breed chis(used to breed poms)n my babies arent champs.but,i kno what im doing-im a retired vet tech,i have a mentor,females btween 5 n 6lbs,males smaller,took a course on the genetics of chi breeding,my dog has been xrayed to make sure the pups heads will pass thru,have a fund for an emergency c-section,have everything ready 4 the big day(heating pad,playpen w/carrier inside,towels,scales,bottles n pmr in case of emergency,etc),have started taking dogs temp in the am n pm to look 4 a temp drop.im sure theres more lol.im not perfect n theres so much more to learn-NO ONE ever learns it all.everyones different-although i have had rescues(i even ran one in ny n i volounteer w/my son at the spca)i wanted a pure chi n 4 it to b a pup-im sure there r others out there who think the same. [email protected] ur second post u stated that lexi wasnt even cute.although,every1 has a rite to their own opinion that statement wasnt necessary-it was designed to b hurtful.u could have said it in a different way.jmho


I hear what you are saying but I just don't agree with breeding that way. If you can't breed responsibly, at least using quality dogs from show lines, with an intent to actually produce BETTER puppies, you should not be breeding. Period. My first two pets came from a breeder like this and were quite affordable. 

If you have quality breeding stock like that, you are able to breed to a champion stud, which generally means that the pups will be of better quality, which my pet's breeder does. She is producing puppies that can and do go into the show ring and win, despite not being a 'show breeder' herself. Are any of your puppies winning or pointed in the ring? Puppies are meant to be better representatives of the breed than their parents, but without proper line breeding, proper knowledge of lines, and health testing, they simply won't be, and if one of THOSE chis is then bred, it just gets worse from there...

Whether you like it or not, a less typey puppy is FAR MORE LIKELY to end up in a shelter than a typey one is. 

Sure, some dogs 'win' because of who is handling them but honestly that is quite rare at the breed level and only happens moreso in group competition. MOST champions are deserving, good specimens of the breed. 

Are you testing your breeding stock for OFA cardiac and patellas? What about CERF eye testing? I noticed you have a merle, has she been tested for ear problems as well? I'm sure none of your dogs are tested and having your vet 'just check' IS NOT THE SAME THING. Vets do much more thorough checks when they are filling out a legal and binding statement on a dog, believe me on that one!

If people can't afford $800 for a pup from a decent breeder to start with, what happens when there is an emergency later??

Oh my 'not cute' comment,...TBH I felt it WAS necessary in this case. Lexi is that bad, that untypey, non-standard,...it's true.


----------



## CarrieAndCalista

ohhhh look at the little preggy belly!! ~*~*~calming smooth going vibes~*~*~*~ for her and you!


----------



## Kurukulla

Threads like this are the reason I and many other members left this forum because people weren't allowed to say how it is. ***** footing around people like this OP just makes the breed the mess it is today.

Wild Irish Rose I'm sorry but you are talking rubbish. There is no reason whatsoever for breeding appalling specimens of the breed. Dogs to breed standard should be bred there is no other way about it! With the amount of chis in the US only good health tested dogs should be bred.

I live in the UK I have two bitches who are shown. One qualified for crufts at her first show. I'm not a face I had never shown a dog in my life and she did very very well. My other is coming out next month. 

My opinion on this dog being bred isthat as soon as you had irresponsibly let them tie you should of had a mis mate jab. The dog is awful.. Sorry but no way on earth is that dog a pure chihuahua your papers must be fake. I have seen some horrendous examples ofthe breed but that bitch the worst. She should be spayed and have a lap to lay on. She shouldn't be bred a harsh as it sounds she is a pet nothing more if I saw her in the street I wouldn't know she was a chi.

Reading the OP original thred is a joke she is clearly breeding for money she is trying to say the right thing like my boy has an underbite when that is the least of her problems.

People saying ah cute, yay pups is a joke she should be bred end of! And sadly the op knows that or would come back!!!

Some of us have spent fortunes showing, and testing our dogs before we breed. This person has just stuck two dogs together and is lucky their genitalia didn't rip I the ties!!

People encouraging her are just as bad IMO!

I feel sorry for the poor bitch.. She could die in the next two weeks. The pups could. 

Let's just hope those pups are healthy and well put together (LOL) or the 'breeder' could have a nice fat law suit on her hands!


----------



## Brodysmom

I usually don't even reply to breeding threads anymore. I'm not one to oooh and aaah over accidental ties and an oops litter by an irresponsible breeder. Yes, many good people have left the forum over posts such as this. There is nothing to celebrate when a pet bitch who should have NEVER been bred gets pregnant. This is tragic, not a reason to celebrate.

If pet breeders CHOOSE to breed, they should at the very minimum do health testing on their breeding stock. This is not just a "well visit" at the vet. This is getting certification on eyes, patellas and heart - as recommended by our breed club. BAER testing should ALWAYS be done on merles.

Health Testing Q & A

Obviously I believe that only the best of our breed should be bred. One only needs to put chihuahua in petfinder.com and see how many of our breed are in rescue. Random pet breeding does NOT need to be happening! We need to be supporting breeders who breed to the standard and health test their dogs! Not clapping our hands over pet quality bitches who have nothing to offer the breed.

If breeders don't breed to the standard and insist on breeding pet quality non-typey dogs then our breed is going to suffer more than it already is. 10 pound chi's with huge long muzzles are going to be the mainstream (if they aren't already).


----------



## michele

This is now closed


----------

